# 455 crankshaft journal size



## bwell65 (Jan 22, 2020)

_Can anyone tell me the stock rod and main journal diameters for 455 ci?
Thank you for any help you can provide._


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stock Pontiac 455 (also 428 and 421):

Mains: 3.250
Rod length: 6.625
Rod journal: 2.250

326/350/389/400 are the same except for Mains, which are 3.000

Bear


----------



## bwell65 (Jan 22, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> Stock Pontiac 455 (also 428 and 421):
> 
> Mains: 3.250
> Rod length: 6.625
> ...


Thank you for your help.


----------

